# How to play doom-wolfendoom



## tankist02 (Apr 18, 2017)

What engine can I use to play the games/doom-wolfendoom? And how do I load its .wad files?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 18, 2017)

The port is the WAD file collection. You need a copy of Doom 2 to use them.


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you, I can see that these are just .WAD files. That's why I asked - what Doom2 engine can I use with it and how? For example, can I use games/chocolate-doom to load and play? And how exactly can I load new .WAD files into games/chocolate-doom?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 19, 2017)

I really doubt anyone here can or will give you step-by-step instructions on it. Luckily, both of those ports have their own websites with extensive documentation. Failing that, I'm sure the port maintainer knows.


----------

